# Mit Spaß in die Woche - 15 Schilder



## krawutz (7 Jan. 2013)

​


----------



## Punisher (7 Jan. 2013)

gute Sammlung


----------



## comatron (7 Jan. 2013)

Manche könnten auch von unseren Behörden stammen.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (7 Jan. 2013)

Das drunken People hängt bei mir am Gartenzaun:thx:​


----------



## wiesel (8 Jan. 2013)

:thumbup: :thx: :WOW:


----------

